
DoD tested an autonomous swarm of drones that can self-organize using AI and P2P - ActsJuvenile
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XKiUtruQiY
======
wyldfire
Looks remarkably like an RTS!

See also press release [1]. So are these things intended as remotely-operated
munitions? Or reconnaisance?

[1] [https://www.defense.gov/News/News-Releases/News-Release-
View...](https://www.defense.gov/News/News-Releases/News-Release-
View/Article/1044811/department-of-defense-announces-successful-micro-drone-
demonstration)

